# 09 Onix Seriously Damaged 6 Miles into First Ride



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

So, I just bought an 09 Onix TDF last Saturday. After getting my pedals put on and the bike fitted Tuesday, I took it out for the first ride today.

6 miles into the ride, apparently, a black plastic grocery bag blew into the right side of my bike. Although I saw the bag as my front wheel passed it, I didn't think much of it. About 1-2 seconds later I could no longer pedal and it sounded like my chain fell off. I immediately braked and looked back to see this black bag cought in my rear derauiler. Unfortunately, my derauiler was dangling from the chain and cable (and no longer attached to the bike).

I got the bike off of the paved trail, and took a closer look. It seems that the thin piece of solid aluminum that holds the derauiler to the dropout had completely twisted and broken right at one of the holes where the bracket is screwed to the dropout. The dropout seems fine, but the beautiful white frame was scratched in (at least) two places down to black carbon.

Has anyone ever heard of something like this happening? Is the aluminum support an Orbea part or is it part of the Ultegra SL components? It just doesn't seem right that a plastic bag should be able to kill a $2600 bike so easily. Do I have any recourse or is this just really, REALLY bad luck?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow: : I can't really answer your questions, as I'm a newb myself, but I'm sure other, more knowledgeable folks here can. I too am surprised it ripped the RD off! Glad you are not hurt, and do report back with the prognosis when you get it.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

If it looks look like this then (relax) it's just the replaceable derailleur hanger. It's purposefully soft and weak to avoid your frame and/or RD from getting trashed when things like this happen. It's a sacrificial part and it's cheap.

You can get it directly via Orbea at http://www.orbeaproshop.com/products/detail.aspx?id=35

Better yet the LBS where you got the bike probably has one. Let them look over the frame and let you know what's up.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds like you broke the replacable deraileur hanger. Should be a quick fix by the shop if they have a spare in stock. Scratches will remain though.


----------



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

*and the hanger it was*

I took it to the LBS shop where I bought the bike first thing in the AM. They took a look at it and it was the RD hanger that was broken. (Thanks for the heads up!) Fortunately, they had a few in stock and put a new one on for me. They mounted the rear DR and ran new cables. They also trued the rear wheel. Finally, they took a look at the paint scratches and didn't think there was any real frame damage. They were nice enough to touch up the paint and away I went. They only charged me for the hanger, which is pretty reasonable. The mechanic's impression of the damage: "it could have been a lot worse."

I'll take plastic bags more seriously in the future.

WHEW!


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Now for the important part: when are you going to post a pic of your new ride?


----------



## GravelHound (Jul 19, 2008)

Show me that bike..quick its on my short list...


----------



## schustmi (Jun 16, 2008)

i have some pictures taken at dusk with a flash. So, they are not great. But, since the demand is high, i will post them as a new thread once I can figure out how to post pictures... I will try to get better ones this weekend. But, I can assure you that it is a great looking bike (particularly without the deraiuler hanging off and clogged with a %$^%$# bag).


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

First time I've heard of that happening to a road bike. But I got hammered pretty good with a similar situation on my mountain bike. For me the cause was a tiny branch laying on the trail that got sucked into the RD. It snapped it off just below the mount, didn't hurt the hanger at all. Hanger = $6, RD (SRAM X.9) was $90. Ouch. I know that must have made you sick, new bike and all. When I get my first road bike scratch I will need therapy!


----------

